# I'm a genius! Folding milk stand!



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Look what I made! Out of the way except when I need it


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

How does it look folded down and with goat in place?

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Darn phone was supposed to send both pics, not same one four times. Sorry.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

No pic with goat, but she's been up there... cuz ya know, I can't do anything in the barn without their help.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Good grief. Now I think I 
managed to delete the pic in my original post.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice looking. Good craftsmanship.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well done! You are a genius!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks awesome! Good job!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

good job love it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That is great. You really are a genius.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Sorry for the multitude of pics! I got my first smart phone and well... it's apparently smarter than me. LOL Still not sure how I got one pic 4 times in the first one... but whatever. 

Anyway... yeah, the idea for this came to me after my goat barn was done (well, I mean, it's still not _done _but ya know...). The stupid chickens kept roosting on the stand, getting it all nasty... and I thought "gee, it would be nice if this could be out of the way most of the day - or during the dry season (milk-wise). Then this came to me! It's all hinged, so literally takes like 10 seconds to open/close. LOVE IT!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is such a great idea. Love it,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great job! Looks really nice!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you post plans for it??? Pweeease

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Plans...Um... the plan was to make a folding milk stand. Lol. Seriously though... I always just make it up as I go, using whatever I have on hand. I can try to get some better pics for you, if that'd help.


----------

